# New kid on the block



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

She's not mine, but I'm lucky enough to spend a lot of time in her life, and I went to collect her... Introducing Duffy!










She's owned by my boss, who has owned, bred and shown american cockers for decades but lost her last boy a couple of weeks ago. Duffy is an impressive lil girl, but her mouth is off a fair bit so she got returned to the breeder (who is a good friend of my bosses) and as my boss really just needs another dog in the house ASAP, we went to collect her in the weekend!



















She is a DOLL!!! oh sheesh I'm in love! Met us on saturday night and covered us in loving as if we were best friends. Very outgoing. We went to a big dog show on Sunday where we were picking her up from, and she took it all in her stride, assumed everyone was her bestest friend and had everyone wrapped around her lil paw in seconds. haha!










Left the show at lunch time for the 5 hour drive home, and she never even wimpered in the car. Let her out for toilet breaks etc and she travelled like a dream. We stopped off, an hour or so from home at my mums place to let her run free in mums yard, and to allow me to get these photos of her!










She decided my mums poodle was awesome too.



















When she got home she ran around, scoffed her dinner, and up-ended the basket full of toys to make herself at home. I got a txt earlier saying my boss was out gardening, and Duffy went for a swim in the fish pond... Water dog too by the sounds of it! haha.



















The breeder still has hopes her mouth will come up better as she's still growing and has baby teeth. If it does then she'll be shown a fair bit both by the breeder and by us, and if it doesn't then she'll probably just do ribbon trials etc for fun. In either case we're keeping her in coat for now!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in love too 
Can't wait to meet her this weekend !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KT5 (Nov 13, 2010)

She's a beauty! Gosh, FD, you take the BEST pics!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous! Love the pics of her flying through the air.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty girl! Sounds like just what your boss needs!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Adorable girl! She looks so outgoing and fun. I hope you and your boss enjoy her much!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, is this girl a total darling or what! I WANT ONE! hahahaha.

Scruffy girl (with Paris behind) at work today:









AWWWW!!!









Shampoo mo-hawks totally rock.









looking much better now!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Her sweet little face is to die for! Love the shampoo mohawk


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Just saw the new pics! Love it!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

looking very good.
Does she have a overshot or undershot bite ?
If it is a overshot its very likely it will be fine, have seen cavalier pups with overshot and they where good when they got older.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She is SO cute! I generally prefer the look of English Cockers over American, but she is a total beauty!!


----------

